
Cohen v. Trump - thinkcomp
http://www.plainsite.org/dockets/2ict5dwyt/california-southern-district-court/cohen-v-trump/
======
thinkcomp
Bonus companion link:

Trump University and Presidential Impeachment
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2841306](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2841306)

